# Fattest Chicks EVER :)



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe I have been hatching Seramas too long but when these two Golden Cuckoo Marans hatched out (a day early even!) they were shockingly tubby!! I mean HUGE! They're bigger than my two week old Seramas!! (And I am happy to note one's a girl - got to love breeds you can sex at hatching.) They have four more siblings and two Barnevelders wiggling about in their eggs in the incubator now getting ready to greet the world.


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Very cute! And maybe they are just "big boned".


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Aww so cute! They look very healthy


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Who votes for MORE PICS?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Who votes for MORE PICS?


Me me me!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute !!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh I will definitely take some more pix once everyone's out of their eggies. The two Barnevelders are in there drying off as well as one Serama.... still waiting on three more Seramas and four more Golden Cuckoo Marans.... wiggle wiggle! For now I am just watching through the incubator window. I feel like such a voyeur.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I want to see more pis to please


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm mean pics lol I was exited


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh good gosh they're cute!!!


----------

